# congédier / licencier / renvoyer



## Miguelillo 87

Bonjour tout le monde, je voudrais savoir les differences entre l'emploi de ces mots. 

Selon WR, licenciement c'est à cause de la situation financière de l'enterprise.

Renvoyer c'est à consequance du travailleur. (Un mauvais travail, des absences, etc) 

Mais Congédiement? 

Quand on l'utilise? 

Vraiment on utilise renvoyer et licensement comme WR dit?


----------



## Anne345

Cette distinction entre _licencier_ (licenciement) et _renvoyer_ (renvoi) est fausse : il existe des licenciements économiques, imputables à l'entreprise, et des licenciements pour faute, imputable au salarié.  
Ces termes, quand ils s'appliquent à un salarié, ont le même sens, de même que _congédier. _ 
_Congédiement_ existe, mais il n'est pas utilisé dans le langage courant en France. Il semble qu'il soit un peu plus utilisé au Canada.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Anne, donc Renvoyer ne s'utilise pas courantement? 

Dans mon livres du français toujours, Licencier est le seul verbe que nous apprennos.

J'ai decouvri congédiement parce que je lis un journal québécoise. 

C'est pour ça que j'avais la doute puisque je ne connaissais pas RENVOYER.


----------



## Anne345

Si renvoyer s'utilise aussi couramment, peut-être l'apprendras-tu avec un autre sens. Mais licencier est sans doute plus utiliser maintenant.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Anne345 said:


> [...] il existe des licenciements économiques, imputables à l'entreprise, et des licenciements pour faute, imputable au salarié.


Bonjour

Quelques précisions :- contrairement à l'anglais, le français (de France) n'a pas de mots spécifiques, pour distinguer la cause économique du _licenciement_ des autres causes i_nhérentes à la personne du salarié_ (c'est la terminologie officielle et légale), seul le qualificatif du licenciement est différent

- dans les causes inhérentes à la personne du salarié, il y a la faute (licenciement pour motif disciplinaire), qui peut être _"simple", grave ou lourde, l'inaptitude médicale, _la maladie si elle désorganise l'entreprise, l'insuffisance professionnelle [...]

- le terme _renvoyer_ peut être équivalent à _licencier_, mais il n'a pas de valeur juridique (on peut aussi être renvoyé d'une école, par exemple, ce terme n'est pas spécifique à l'entreprise)

- quant à _congédier_, les Québécois pourront confirmer s'il est plus spécifiquement utilisé au Québec. En France c'est un terme un peut désuet, qui me semble-t-il était utilisé pour les "gens de maison", qui avaient un "contrat précaire" et qu'on pouvait renvoyer du jour au lendemain ou presque.​


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

Je confirme qu'au Québec, on utilise _congédiement (justifié)_ si le renvoi est imputable au salarié (faute disciplinaire, incompétence, etc.) Il y a aussi les notions de _congédiement abusif, discriminatoire, déguisé, etc._

_Licenciement_ se dit en principe lorsque le motif de renvoi est d'ordre économique ou technique. Mais je l'ai personnellement rarement entendu. J'ai plus souvent lu et entendu _renvoi_, un terme plus général.

Pour ce qui est des verbes, on dit selon le contexte _congédier_ (motif imputable à l'employé)_ renvoyer, remercier._ Ou en langage familier... _mettre à la porte/donner son quatre pour cent_. 

J'ai par contre rarement entendu _licencier_... mais il se peut qu'on le dise dans certains bureaux ou milieux d'emploi. 

À ce sujet, quelques entrée du GDT 

*Définition de renvoi :*
Acte par lequel l'employeur met fin au contrat de travail d'un salarié *pour quelque motif que ce soit**.*
*Note(s) :*
Dans le Code du travail du Québec, le terme _*renvoi*_ est utilisé pour désigner les notions de « congédiement » *et* de « licenciement ».

*Définition de congédiement :*
Acte par lequel l'employeur rompt d'une façon définitive le contrat de travail du salarié pour des *motifs imputables à ce dernier*, qu'ils soient d'ordre disciplinaire ou non.
*Définition de licenciement :*
Acte par lequel l'employeur rompt d'une façon définitive le contrat de travail du salarié sans qu'il y ait faute de la part de ce dernier, mais pour des *motifs d'ordre économique ou technique.*
Note(s) :
En France, le terme _congédiement_ est considéré comme vieilli. On emploie maintenant _licenciement_ pour désigner toute rupture définitive du contrat de travail.


----------



## On Retrouve a Paris

Bonjour Nicomon:
Pourquoi on peut utiliser "donner son quatre pourcent(4%)" pour dire renvoyer etc? Cette expression provient d'ou?
Vous pouvez me donner des lumières?


----------



## Nicomon

On Retrouve a Paris said:


> Bonjour Nicomon:
> Pourquoi on peut utiliser "donner son quatre pourcent(4%)" pour dire renvoyer etc? Cette expression provient d'ou?
> Vous pouvez me donner des lumières?


 
Bonjour ORaP. Cette question devrait peut-être faire l'objet d'un autre fil. Mais bon  je précise que l'expression est québécoise. On ne peut pas l'utiliser ailleurs. 

À mon avis, elle vient de cette loi (qui comprend quelques restrictions)


> Lors de la résiliation du contrat de travail, l'employeur doit payer au salarié l'indemnité pour les congés annuels qu'il n'a pas pris, ainsi qu'une indemnité équivalant à 4 % ou 6 % (selon la durée de service continu) du salaire brut gagné pendant l'année de référence en cours. source


----------



## Punky Zoé

À noter qu'en France il existait une expression similaire (qui n'est plus d'actualité) pour congédier un(e) employé(e) "_je vous donne vos huit jours" _(= 8 jours de préavis).


----------



## temple09

Punky Zoé said:


> Quelques précisions :- contrairement à l'anglais, le français (de France) n'a pas de mots spécifiques, pour distinguer la cause économique du _licenciement_ des autres causes i_nhérentes à la personne du salarié_ (c'est la terminologie officielle et légale), seul le qualificatif du licenciement est différent
> 
> - dans les causes inhérentes à la personne du salarié, il y a la faute (licenciement pour motif disciplinaire), qui peut être _"simple", grave ou lourde, l'inaptitude médicale, _la maladie si elle désorganise l'entreprise, l'insuffisance professionnelle [...]​




Je pensais que "virer" était le mor pour être licencié à cause d'une faute. ​


----------



## Anne345

_Virer_ est une version familière de _congédier_.


----------



## temple09

Anne345 said:


> _Virer_ est une version familière de _congédier_.



Oh. Donc on peut être viré même si on n'a rien fait de mal? Parce que la société n'a plus les moyens de vous rémunérer?


----------



## Anne345

C'est alors un licenciement économique. Sinon, ce ne peut être qu'un licenciement pour faute,  le salarié peut alors considérer que c'est un licenciement abusif et contester cette décision. Mais nous sommes ici pour parler langue, pas droit du travail !


----------



## temple09

Anne345 said:


> Mais nous sommes ici pour parler langue, pas droit du travail !



Oui, mais les mots concernent le droit du travail, donc je vous remercie de l'avoir expliqué […].


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,
Les droits applicables étant différents, le vocabulaire est également différent. Il n'y a pas correspondance directe de sens en français et en anglais.
En français, les mots "virer", "licencier" ou encore "lourder" signifient que la rupture de la relation de travail est initiée par l'employeur, sans signification particulière sur le motif.


----------



## danielc

Punky Zoé, considérez le suivant,de _Terre des Hommes_,  paru en 1939,de Saint-Exupéry:
Page 212
"Mais les voitures de troisième abritaient des centaines d’ouvriers polonais *congédiés*"

Vous avez dit dans le poste # 5 que _congédier_  " était utilisé pour les "gens de maison". Ce n'est pas le cas ici. Cet usage de _congédier _serait courant au Canada aujourd'hui.

Et dans un autre sens, à la page 10
"
– Vous partirez demain ?

Je restais là, debout, attendant qu’il me *congédiât*."

C'est vielli en Europe, mais depuis quand?

Et Nicomon a dit dans le poste #6, au sujet de _licenciement_
"Mais je l'ai personnellement rarement entendu"
Je l'ai entendu beaucoup aux nouvelles de Radio-Canada. Il faut comprendre que le français des nouvelles de Radio-Canada est conservateur et soutenu. Par exemple

La Monnaie royale canadienne licencie 39 employés | ICI.Radio-Canada.ca


----------



## Nicomon

danielc said:


> Et Nicomon a dit dans le poste #6, au sujet de _licenciement_
> "Mais je l'ai personnellement rarement entendu"
> Je l'ai entendu beaucoup aux nouvelles de Radio-Canada. Il faut comprendre que le français des nouvelles de Radio-Canada est conservateur et soutenu.


 J'ai écrit le commentaire en 200*8*, sans doute en pensant plutôt « milieu de travail » que « nouvelles de Radio-Canada ».

Avec tous les licenciements économiques des dernières années, évidemment que je l'ai souvent entendu.
Mais dans mon milieu de travail, c'est _congédiement_ ou _renvoi_ et les verbes correspondants que j'entends surtout.
Parce que les motifs du renvoi sont rarement d'ordre économique ou technique, justement.

Je remets ici certaines des notes du GDT citées plus haut : 





> *Note(s) :*
> Dans le Code du travail du Québec, le terme _*renvoi*_ est utilisé pour désigner les notions de « congédiement » *et* de « licenciement ».
> *Note(s) :*
> En France, le terme _congédiement_ est considéré comme vieilli. On emploie maintenant _licenciement_ pour désigner toute rupture définitive du contrat de travail.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,
Congédier est effectivement vieilli dans don usage.
Dans le contexte cité de Saint-Exupéry, le mot peut correspondre à l'époque. De plus, on ne sait pas dans quelles conditions ces travailleurs polonais étaient employés. Dans le terme de congédier j'entends quelque chose de violent et d'immédiat, peu respectueux de procédures protectrices des droits de ces travailleurs.


----------



## Nicomon

Moi ce que je trouve pratique du verbe _congédier_ - qui comme on l'a démontré est encore courant de ce côté-ici de l'Atlantique - c'est qu'on sait tout de suite que c'est un que les motifs du renvoi - plus souvent disciplinaires à mon avis - sont imputables à l'employé.

Moi aussi, j'entends quelque chose d'assez immédiat du genre :
_Tu prends tes affaires et tu fiches le camp_._ Tu peux aussi oublier l'indemnité de départ !
_
Si un employé par ailleurs compétent, aimable et ponctuel, est licencié parce qu'il n'arrive plus à suivre le rythme (tout est urgent !) on dit aussi :
_ remercié(e) de ses services. 
_
J'ai entre temps retrouvé ce *long fil* dans lequel une certaine lapine est (comme ici) *très* bavarde.
Vous pourrez (ou pas) vous amuser à cliquer sur les tas de liens.


----------



## danielc

Punky Zoé said:


> Bonjour,
> Congédier est effectivement vieilli dans don usage.
> Dans le contexte cité de Saint-Exupery, le mot peut correspondre à l'époque. De plus, on ne sait pas dans quelles cknditikns ces travailleurs polonais étaient employés. Dans le terme de congédier j'entends quelque chose de violent et d'immeduat, peu respectueux de procédures protectrices des droits de ces travailleurs.


Je pense que vous imposez votre interpretation de notre siècle, sur le mot en *1939*. Il convient plus de dire que les Canadiens et les Français avait la même compréhension de ce mot il y a 70+ ans.

Considérons aussi la _Loi d'orientation de l'Enseign. supérieur,_  de 1968, une loi française:

"Seuls les responsables statutaires des établissements et des unités d'enseignement et de recherche ont pouvoir pour engager ou *congédier*, sous réserve de leur statut, les personnels placés sous leur autorité."

Il n'y a pas de notion de "gens de maison" ici, où dans les dictionnaires que j'ai consultés (Larousse, Robert, Wiktionnaire, wordreference). Ni de notion que cela soit vielli. Où trouve-t-on cela?

Il semble que nous partageions la même définition de _congédier _il y a 40 + ans.

Autre question-Il existe une réalité avec l'emploi, souvent abusif, de contrats temporaires. L'employeur peut laisser expirer le contrat sans recours à la rupture formelle de l'embauche. C'est en fait un congédiement facile. En langue courante, peut-on parler de renvoi?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je ne comprends pas bien le sens de ton commentaire. Le texte cité à été écrit par un auteur français il y a plus de 75 ans, je ne crois pas qu'aujourd'hui un auteur français utiliserait ce mot, sinon avec un effet un peu emphatique. Un terme plus argotique ou simplement plus familier serait plus probable et pour faire le lien avec ta question finale, le verbe "jeter" pourrait être employé, un auteur français, inspecteur du travail, par ailleurs à parlé du "travail jetable" celui où on se débarrasse des travailleurs précaires comme on le fait d'un rasoir.

Quand à l'utilisation de congédier dans l'exemple de l'enseignement supérieur, elle est peut-être liée au fait de ne pas donner de qualification juridique à la rupture compte tenu de la multiplicité des statuts des employés et peut-être également au fait que la notion de congédiement/licenciement à (malheureusement) subi de nombreuses évolutions dans ces quarante dernières années avec la multiplication des ruptures.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Dans _congédier un élève_ ou _congédier une armée_, usages donnés par le TLF_i_, il n' y a pas d'idée de licenciement. Je connaissais surtout _congédier un ambassadeur, _usage donné à ma surprise comme vieux par le TLF_i, _mais on ne dit pas non plus qu'on licencie un ambassadeur_. _Il y a contrat, mais il y a surtout mission, et mission de confiance, mission plus ou moins délicate, avec tout un contexte qui peut changer.

À l'époque de Saint-Exupéry, _congédier des ouvriers_ est susceptible d'avoir eu une connotation particulière, liée aux congés payés en 1936, mais je n'en prétends rien.

On peut_ donner (son) congé_ à une femme de ménage_, _plut_ôt _que_ la congédier, _tout-au-moins dans les usages que je connais. Il y aurait semble-t-il ici des différences régionales ou selon les époques dans ces usages, je reste donc prudent.

Vous pouvez avoir chez vous une jeune-fille au pair qui va chercher les enfants à l'école, s'occupe deux, les garde et les fait travailler. Ce n'est que pour un certain temps et si tout va bien. Même _la remercier_ serait une formulation un peu sévère, un peu rustre, si par ailleurs elle donnait satisfaction. Mais _on lui donne congé_. Même chose avec une femme de ménage, une cuisinière, des gardiens, un jardinier. Vous pouvez leur donner congé et en être pourtant très satisfait, quand vous ne les recommandez pas chaudement à leurs futurs employeurs. Bien sûr il y a quelquefois tradition, convenances, savoir-vivre, euphémisme ou politesse, ce qui est tout de même normal, mais sauf faute ou service insuffisant, à ma connaissance on ne parle jamais de licenciement. La nourrice de vos enfants, quand les enfants vont désormais à la crèche ou à la maternelle, vous lui donnez congé, vous ne la licenciez pas. Rien n'indique votre degré de satisfaction ou d'insatisfaction. Ce sont des emplois où l'entente et la confiance sont très importantes, y compris, bien évidemment, pour les personnes employées. C'est d'ailleurs un peu pareil, dans un contexte tout autre, pour un ambassadeur. Le terme de _congédier_ avait ses raisons. Non seulement je suis surpris que le TLF_i_ dise cet usage vieux, mais encore je croyais qu'on utilisait toujours ce verbe régulièrement, oui, un peu par euphémisme, pour des ministres, des hauts fonctionnaires - _limoger_ est particulier -, un premier ministre ou un gouvernement. Certes, c'est les prendre pour des serviteurs : des hauts-serviteurs, mais des serviteurs. C'est le vrai sens de ministre. Je viens de lire que chez les jésuites le père ministre mange en bout de table, de longue table, et se fait toujours servir le dernier, pour bien montrer qu'il tient à ce que tout le monde ait une ration suffisante : car c'est lui qui tient la maison sur ce plan et il est lui-même d'abord un serviteur. Il est vrai que selon les régimes politiques le rang des ministres peut se concevoir différemment et l'idée du haut serviteur passer plus ou moins bien.


----------



## Nicomon

danielc said:


> Autre question-Il existe une réalité avec l'emploi, souvent abusif, de contrats temporaires. L'employeur peut laisser expirer le contrat sans recours à la rupture formelle de l'embauche. C'est en fait un congédiement facile. En langue courante, peut-on parler de renvoi?


  En général, l'employé(e) qui accepte de plein gré une affectation temporaire - p.ex. pour remplacer une personne en congé de maternité -
sait qu'il/elle se retrouvera sans emploi à l'expiration du contrat (dont la personne connaît en général la durée, au moins approximative).
À mon avis, one parle pas alors de congédiement ou de renvoi, puisqu'il n'y a pas eu rupture de contrat.  Je dirais plutôt cessation d'emploi/fin de contrat temporaire.
Si l'employeur n'a pas avisé l'employé dès son embauche qu'il s'agissait d'un contrat temporaire... c'est autre chose.

J'en profite pour corriger la phrase initiale de mon post 19 qui contenait des mots en trop. Je voulais dire : 





> Moi ce que je trouve pratique du verbe _congédier_ - qui comme on l'a démontré est encore courant de ce côté-ici de l'Atlantique - c'est qu'on sait tout de suite que les motifs du renvoi - plus souvent disciplinaires à mon avis - sont imputables à l'employé.


  Je ne dirais pas _congédiement/congédier_ si les motifs de licenciement/cessation d'emploi ne sont pas imputables à l'employé(e).


----------

